# 10 gallon tankmate? (sorry it's kinda long...)



## dragonfly26 (Jun 17, 2011)

Hello, i have a 10g, with a handsome male crowntail betta, a few corydoras, and a cute little ghost shrimp. Since most of the activity is at the bottom because of the cories, i would like to add one more fish that would swim in the middle or near the surface of the tank. It needs to fit all of these requirements though..

1. Must be able to keep just one of this type of fish (i don't want to overcrowd the tank) This means no fish that would do best in schools or small groups. At most i would consider two of these fish, but i would prefer just one. I know there are many types of fish that i can keep one of, but i want one that that won't just 'survive', i want him to be happy alone.

2. Can't be a fin-nipper. I don't want my little betta to get his pretty fins bitten off. and i don't want it harassing my cories

3. No fish that would be interested in eating my little ghost shrimp. He's really fast and would probably be able to get away from most fish, but i don't want him to be under constant stress.

4. Does well in the same ph (7.6) and temp (80-83 f) as my current fish.

5. small enough to live healthily in my 10g tank

6. no bottom dwellers

7. no snails (renji the betta finds them too interesting and irresistable to not nip at them)

8. and of course, no fish with long or flowy tails.
One possibility i have considered is a platy, but im not sure if it's okay to keep only one. Another possibily is an african dwarf frog, but i have read they're messy and slow eaters. 

I know these are a lot of requirements, but i want the best for all my watery friends. If no such fish exists that can fit ALL of these requirements then i will happily leave my tank as-is. 

Thank you in advance for any ideas or suggestions


----------



## MetalHead (Aug 18, 2010)

Rummynose tetra.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

The perfect fit for you would be a Pearl Gourami. They are community instead of semi-aggressive like most Gouramis and they max out at 4 inches. Gouramis like to stay at the top of the tank waterline by the way.


----------



## MetalHead (Aug 18, 2010)

Am sorry Sean but i wont agree with them being good community fish. Tired them twice and they were mean as hell as their other cousins.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

MetalHead said:


> Am sorry Sean but i wont agree with them being good community fish. Tired them twice and they were mean as hell as their other cousins.


It's Shawn. 

I was going off what two different websites said. So there just as aggressive as the Gold, Blue, and Opaline Gouramis?


----------



## dragonfly26 (Jun 17, 2011)

hmm, those are both very attractive fish, but the gourami seems a tad too big for my 10 gallon, and the tetra prefers being in schools :/ Would a platy be happy if keep only one of them in the tank?


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

dragonfly26 said:


> hmm, those are both very attractive fish, but the gourami seems a tad too big for my 10 gallon, and the tetra prefers being in schools :/ Would a platy be happy if keep only one of them in the tank?


No, Platys like to be in schools. Most fish that you could fit in a 10 gallon like to be in schools and this is main hurdle you are looking at.


----------



## dragonfly26 (Jun 17, 2011)

Ghost Knife said:


> No, Platys like to be in schools. Most fish that you could fit in a 10 gallon like to be in schools and this is main hurdle you are looking at.


Yeah I guess I'm in a pickle. Oh well, I'll keep looking for a fish that fits the requirements. If I can't find one, I'll just be content with the fishies (and shrimp) i have now


----------



## MetalHead (Aug 18, 2010)

i would suggest a Dwarf Gourami but that could lead to it being picked on by Renji. A word of caution: Betta's LOVE shrimp once they get a lil taste of em.


----------



## CallieDaNerd (Jun 8, 2011)

My friend has a Pearl Gourami and it just usually chills out and doesnt bother anyone, she does have a nicely planted tank too....maybe add some plants to your tank to color it up, but still highlight your betta!


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Gouramis have different personality just like bettas. Some MALE bettas get along happily together. My bro had one that wouldn't even flare at the mirror. If you have plenty of plants, you could get a female betta... Or divide the tank and get another Crowntail.


----------



## dragonfly26 (Jun 17, 2011)

MetalHead said:


> i would suggest a Dwarf Gourami but that could lead to it being picked on by Renji. A word of caution: Betta's LOVE shrimp once they get a lil taste of em.


Yes, i was a bit concerned at first when i first added the shrimp, i was really hoping he wouldn't get attacked. The first few days, my betta would follow the shrimp whenever it would see it, but the shrimp would be too quick for him. Two weeks later and they are best buds. whenever i feed the betta floating pellets, the shrimp goes to the surface and swims upside down to steal some betta food. When he gets tired of swimming, he goes up to the betta, and climbs on his back and uses him as a little step ladder. The betta doesn't mind at all. It's quite cute actually =)


----------

